# Take the Test: How Well Do You See Color?



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2013)

This is quite hard - I scored 89. Zero is perfect and I thought I'd done really badly until I discovered that the worst score for my age and gender was 1520 

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/how-well-do-you-see-color-173018


----------



## pav (Sep 21, 2013)

I scored 52, worst score for my age range is also 1520.


----------



## David H (Sep 21, 2013)

Scored 99% average for age is 1570


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 21, 2013)

I got 11, with the only mistakes in the middle of the blue/turqoise/green range.


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 21, 2013)

12 highest for my age/gender is 1970.  Just hope my retinopathy photo result is as good


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2013)

I dnt get it at all but results are

my score was 1012
for gender and age range best score is 1520


----------



## newbs (Sep 21, 2013)

My score was 42.  Makes your eyes go funny just looking at it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 22, 2013)

Based on your information, below is how your score compares to those of others with similar demographic information.
?Your score: 80
?Gender: Female
?Age range: ancient
?Best score for your gender and age range: 0
?Highest score for your gender and age range: 1520





0 ( Perfect Color Acuity )

99 ( Low Color Acuity )


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2013)

I managed a 27, but I blame my computer screen!!


----------



## bev (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Northerner,

Last night I got 20 - today I got 46!Has anyone else tried it twice - did you get a different score?Bev


----------



## pav (Sep 22, 2013)

Just tried it again, and got a score of 21 beating my previous score of 52.


----------



## gabriele (Sep 22, 2013)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Last night I got 20 - today I got 46!Has anyone else tried it twice - did you get a different score?Bev



I did it some years ago , just after my 1. vitrectomy . It was ordered by my company , part of my job was to colour perfume and adjust hair dye.
I remember that it was in the low 20  . Today I had 34 , not bad for someone with a history of eye treatment .


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

I was quite surprised with my score of 18

I thought I wouldn't do well at all, as in the days of reading the BMD test strips against the colour code of the tube, I used to struggle big time..


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 22, 2013)

Ellie Jones said:


> I was quite surprised with my score of 18
> 
> I thought I wouldn't do well at all, as in the days of reading the BMD test strips against the colour code of the tube, I used to struggle big time..



Ello Ellie, hows you? long time no see. Lost my contacts on computer after major crash


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2013)

I say, I did good! I scored an 8 with the worst score for my age range being 1520. I didn't expect to score that well thinking it would be somewhere in the 40s like last time, I impressed myself.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 22, 2013)

Daylight and possibly fatigue seem to make a difference.  Last night I got 11 (which I was quite pleased with).  Today I managed a 4.  Once again my errors lie all together in the blue/green range.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Sue

Fine thank you, I start another post though better not derail this one with a catch up


----------



## margie (Sep 22, 2013)

I got 20. I do know that the colour perception varies between by eyes.


----------



## Aoife (Sep 22, 2013)

I got a 13 after working long days all weekend, going to try it tomorrow with un-tired eyes, I'm looking for a perfect score!


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 22, 2013)

I got 90. Not to bad.


----------



## ypauly (Sep 22, 2013)

32 for me so not too bad


----------



## moonymama (Sep 23, 2013)

i scored 47- better than i thought i would do....its really late and now i gotta go to bed as i got a case of googly eyes....may try again.....got lots of ideas for colours for my bedroom now tho.......


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 23, 2013)

I got 38 but found my eyes got really tired the further I progressed with this.  I reckon if I did it over the course of a week I'd be ok!!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 23, 2013)

My score was


    Your score: 558
    Gender: Male
    Age range: Above 70
    Best score for your gender and age range: -160
    Highest score for your gender and age range: 52831


0 ( Perfect Color Acuity )
99 ( Low Color Acuity )
  But I know I'm a bit colour blind!    They wouldn't let me do aircraft electronics in the RAF!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

Am I reading that right - over 50,000 for the worst in your age?  I'd love to know what that result looked like!


----------

